# Kitten chewing on my arm.



## Havregryn (Feb 9, 2016)

Sometimes when I pick him up, my kitten will start chewing on my arm. He doesn't break skin, it feels more like a pinch, but it does leave small marks and it's very unpleasant.

When he does it he kind of looks like he does when he's wrestling with one of his toys, so I was thinking it might be playful. He mostly does it when he's in a playful or aroused state. Not always though, today I picked him up from the floor (he seemed pretty sleepy) and he did it again.

I also thought that it might be that he's annoyed and wants me to put him down. The problem is that I'm not sure what's wrong. Should I be playing with him even more? Or should I blow on him (I've read somewhere that that's something you can do when they bite?)? I feel like I need to know what he's trying to tell me before I can help. I don't want to put him in a situation that is making him uneasy.

What do you guys think?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd say it's likely that he is not keen on being picked up. Some kittens just don't like being picked up, (or being held in any way). They like to decide for themselves what they do.

A kitten may gradually tolerate being picked up as he/she matures into adulthood, learns to trust and develops a relationship with the humans he lives with. Or he may continue to dislike being picked up all his life.

Two of my cats hated being picked up as kittens, and now at the age of 2.5 yrs they will just about tolerate it for half a minute then they squirm to be put on the floor. It is all down to preference of the individual cat, which needs to be respected. 

If he bites you when playing then say "ouch" in a squealing kind of voice as this will let him know you don't like what he is doing. This is how he would have learnt from his litter mates how to play nicely. Perhaps he was taken away from his mum too young (under 10 weeks) before he had the chance to be properly socialised.

Buy a few Kong Kickeroo toys and keep them handy when you are playing with him or stroking him. If he bites you, squeal but don't snatch your hand away or he will think it's a game. Keep your hand still until he lets go of you and then give him a Kong Kickeroo to play with on his own. Kitties love to bite and bunny kick them.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KONG-CR1-Ko...&qid=1455920295&sr=1-1&keywords=kong+kickeroo


----------



## Havregryn (Feb 9, 2016)

chillminx said:


> I'd say it's likely that he is not keen on being picked up. Some kittens just don't like being picked up, (or being held in any way). They like to decide for themselves what they do.


Thank you for the advice! I've decided I won't pick him up unless I have to move him around or something like that (that's usually fine with him).

I used to have a rabbit who didn't like getting picked up (despite being the cuddliest bun in the world) so I'm used to interacting with my pets on their level 

I bought him home when he was 12 weeks old and he never really nibbles during play (unless I tickle his tummy which I know I shouldn't do BUT It's irresistable).

Aside from when you pick him up he'll sometimes give a little bite when he's licking my hand or arm. But it's more like putting his teeth on my skin than a bite so I haven't discouraged it. After the little nibble he'll go back to grooming me.


----------



## jockmcplop (Feb 28, 2016)

My cat has been doing this as well, although he likes to pick on hands and wrists.
I have a feeling its to do with teething. Its as though he knows I don't like it because he will wrap himself around my arm and then bit on a particularly bony bit like a wristbone.
He will then lick it afterwards as if to say sorry. 
My advice would be not to pull away (its hard because it can hurt) because then it becomes playtime and your arm/hand is the toy. Today I tried holding a metal nail clipper (the one I use to trim his nails) and giving him that to bite instead. Not only does this create a positive association with nail clipping, but its also something solid and non painful for him to bite if he's feeling bitey.
I'm not an expert, and i'm still not entirely sure why he bites so much (I think teething though because he's about 6-7 months, apparently they can continue teething until 8 months), i'm just trying to get him to stop biting me and start biting my stuff (or even better, his stuff) instead!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jockmcplop said:


> My cat has been doing this as well, although he likes to pick on hands and wrists.
> I have a feeling its to do with teething. Its as though he knows I don't like it because he will wrap himself around my arm and then bit on a particularly bony bit like a wristbone.
> He will then lick it afterwards as if to say sorry.
> My advice would be not to pull away (its hard because it can hurt) because then it becomes playtime and your arm/hand is the toy. Today I tried holding a metal nail clipper (the one I use to trim his nails) and giving him that to bite instead. Not only does this create a positive association with nail clipping, but its also something solid and non painful for him to bite if he's feeling bitey.
> I'm not an expert, and i'm still not entirely sure why he bites so much (I think teething though because he's about 6-7 months, apparently they can continue teething until 8 months), i'm just trying to get him to stop biting me and start biting my stuff (or even better, his stuff) instead!


I expect your kitten would get a lot of enjoyment from biting and bunny-kicking a catnip filled Kong Kickeroo, which are designed for that purpose, rather than a piece of hard metal which might damage his teeth  If he really is teething then he needs something to get his teeth into.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KONG-CR1-Ko...&qid=1456740780&sr=1-1&keywords=kong+kickeroo

One of my adult cats sometimes loves to kick and gnaw my hands if given the chance (!) and when he is that mood I give him one of these toy bananas to play with. He loves it and goes mad, sinking his teeth into it and kicking it. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yeowww-Bana...456741408&sr=8-1&keywords=banana+toy+for+cats


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great suggestions already! You could also try offering your kitten a RAW chicken wing to chew on.
Or if that isn't an option I've found teething kittens love to chew drinking straws eg. McDonalds


----------



## Havregryn (Feb 9, 2016)

It may be completely unrelated but seeing how other people also had this problem I'll post this just in case it's relevant. 

Cedric chews on pretty much everything (in my eyes) excessively. This is probably just him teething, but it turns out there's something wrong with his bite, so two of his teeth are piercing his lower gums. We just dropped him off at the vets and have asked to have them removed. I'll update this thread again if I notice any difference in chewing afterwards.


----------

